# Festive Flex



## Chiller (Nov 24, 2005)

Another one from my wierd files.     This guy was a few block away from the spaceman.   Whatever he was on.....well...
  He stood at the corner, and flexed for everybody drivin by.  oh the temperature outside that day was only 4(36American)







See LaFoto... Wierd just follows me everywhere. 

 :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 24, 2005)

He does have a nice Bicep.... but he needs to work on the rest.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 24, 2005)

the first thing that I noticed was her. I like pics like these!


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2005)

> He stood at the corner, and flexed for everybody drivin by.


  This kind of character just cracks me up. Seems like every town's got 'em, if you stroll long enough. 

Thanks for the laugh, Chiller!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like even the dog is trying to tip-toe by :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2005)

I do see! I do see! 

Thanks for showing, and I am with LittleMan: biceps is ok, but the rest could do with some toning .

Thanks for making me look closer, commentors, so I also took a closer look at the "she" on the poster and the "tiptoeing dog". Heehee. This is a fun picture all round.

But at 4°C like this.......brrrr!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 26, 2005)

hey chiller...? is that the same santa hat that is in your avitar???? 

and in the " for what its worth" column.... dude looks perfectly fine to me..i'm thinking the biceps triceps and all his other ceps look like they are wintering just fine up there....

dare i say "cool" shot???  how bout cold shot, chiller....hey, another play on words... 

gotta admit, the black socks make the picture, dont you think??


----------



## photo gal (Nov 27, 2005)

Hee hee!  Big smile  : ))

I think I dated that guy!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 27, 2005)

This guy is in rare form for sure!  Probably thinking to himself: "I'm too sexy for my body, too sexy for my body, so sexy it hurts!" -- hope you know the song, otherwise, I just look stupid here LOL


----------



## Chiller (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 
  Terri....not sure what his gig was, but he was just having a time.  Running around flexing, shaking hands, and yelling Merry Christmas.   I guess he had some early cheer in em.
  April...never noticed the black socks..but ya think he should pull them up, so he does not get cold?
  Taralyn.....I remember that song....oh man.. Not my style of musical tastes, but it is one of those songs ya get in your head, and it wont go away.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 28, 2005)

oh trust me, don't have the "I'm too Sexy" song in my CD collection either - just couldn't help but think of it when I saw this character!  lol


----------



## megapaws (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't believe that you got this photo Chiller. A friend of mine was just asking me on Tuesday of last week (Nov 22) if I'd ever seen this guy before - and I hadn't... until you caught him on film.

He is referred to as "subway santa". He has quite the story so I've been informed. Apparently he had a work related head injury and isn't able to work any more. His physique is as it appears above simply from doing push ups (and sit ups, but can't remember this part for certain). Aparently he tells most everyone he meets (if they are willing to listen). He is quite fond of the young ladies and likes to impress them with his muscles.

I still can't believe the timing of this photo. I'll have to tell my friend that I now know who the "subway santa" is. Nice work!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 29, 2005)

That  is sooo cool megapaws.  Funny thing.. the Poh-leec came and took him out of the intersection shortly after I capture this shot.  I heard him saying that he had been on tv and stuff.    Seems like a pretty harmless dude, just having a good time. 
  I had never seen him till I took this shot, but a friend of mine told me he hangs out at the CITYTV window all the time and tries to get on camera. 

   :lmao:


----------



## megapaws (Nov 29, 2005)

yes - that's a part that i forgot about. I was told that also. too funny!


----------

